# Computer goes to standby mode



## mand1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello friends, I need help. my computer goes to standby mode automatically when I am working on it. this happened only today. it had never happened before. Plz help me. if there any setting changes i need to make plz help me


----------



## PC eye (Oct 24, 2008)

The standby/hibernation modes are set to 20 minutes by default in Windows. To see that disabled you go into the Control Panel>Power Options or simply right click on the desktop and selecting the screensaver tab followed by clicking on the Power Options link seen at the bottom of the screen there.

In XP you simply click to bring the drop down menu in order to select "never" under display as well as the hard disks option and then click the apply button. You can also save a power scheme as a file.

In Vista the new version sees a more involved process now seeing the three main profiles of power saver, balanced, and performance. Each sees an advanced settings as well where you scroll through a list of items in order to disable any of them. You can create a power plan as well while that may get lost at times seeing the defaults return.


----------



## mand1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your reply. In my PC standby always been set to never. As I mentioned in the problem, this started happening only tht day , it used to go to standby in 1 or 2 minutes. From the next day the system seems to be a little normal, but it goes to standby atleast once in 2 hours or 3 hours, or it doesnt happen for even longer time. I am worried if there is any other problem because of which this is happening. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## PC eye (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem if any would be Windows related since that's part of the optional setup features. Another thing to consider however is what is now running longer in the background keeping Windows active for the longer periods being seen. Look over any new programs added lately.


----------



## mand1 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are no new programs added lately. I usually keep my computer on continously for atleast about 6-8 hours, after which I switch it off and may switch it on again in a few minutes. I dont even leave the computer idle for more than half an hour anytime. So as you mentioned if its a windows related problem, is there any way to fix it. 

Recently I had 1 issue and I dont kow if they are inter-related. My monitor turns blank for few minutes and later comes back by itself after a few minutes. I have an external tv tuner card and this had happened even when I used TV. Just the monitor goes blank (it does not go off) , CPU and the others would still be on


----------



## PC eye (Oct 27, 2008)

That's display related there. If your video software is set to force tv detection you are likely seeing it reach for a second display. When not finding one the first becomes active again. 

The other setting to look at as well as would be the turn off display after so many minutes where you would simply set that to never in the advanced as well as main settings area. With Vista you can create a custom power plan as well to help keep this from being a problem. 

With a clean install just seen a week ago I had to go through everything all over due to the display going blank after only a quick break from being at the system here. After each setting change remember to click the apply button before going to the next item even on the same screen. That seems to insure Windows will remember for some reason.


----------



## mand1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I understand what you mean PC eye. So if the problem is with video software I need to contact a computer tech to fix it for me right, because I am not that familiar how to work with computer hardware and software issues


----------



## PC eye (Oct 28, 2008)

Besides a software problem where you simply uninstall and then reinstall the drivers and software for the video card itself lcd monitors have their own problem that can appear when they start switching into the standby mode on their own. 

The last lcd here saw problems when first starting up in XP where you had to reboot a few times before the monitor would kick out of the no signal mode. In Vista however you could start up normally with no delay in seeing the initial post screen displayed. At times you would have to restart the system when the display went blank for no reason while booted in XP.

With everything set to never you have to start looking at a possible hardware problem with the monitor or video card if no software glitch is found with the card's own software settings or Windows. A bad switching problem with the monitor(lcd not crt type) itself would explain what you are seeing there as well. 

By uninstalling and reinstalling the video card's software you would be simply ruling that out as the cause. It's annoying while saving you from simply rushing out for a new lcd and simply finding out you had a software glitch of some type or needed to perform a repair of some type on Windows.


----------



## mand1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you very much PCeye. really appreciate the info you gave me


----------



## PC eye (Nov 2, 2008)

One fast way to see if the monitor is flaking out on you would be setting up another for a good period of time. If everything works normally then you have found where the problem is namely a need to see that repaired or replaced. Then you know it was strictly hardware.

If the problem still persists on the other hand then you look at a possible reinstall of the software/drivers for the video card and also consider that Vista will sometimes simply forget that you have everything set to "never" and the display simply goes into standby as soon as you take a break and walk away from the system. That's another item I forgot to mention earlier about seeing that following a few reinstalls of the new version. 

With XP you would have saved the custom plan as a file you could name "Default" and see that loaded while Vista can forget you even saved a custom plan at times. 

"Windows forgets things?"


----------

